
Mutant radioactive flowers in Nasushiobara (half-way between Tokyo and Fukushima) - notsony
https://twitter.com/san_kaido/status/603513371934130176
======
gus_massa
I'll repost a comment I made in a discussion about the same image:

They are probably not "mutant" flowers, but "deformed" flowers. Do the
offspring have the new shape? The flowers in the florist shop are filtered and
you only see the good locking flowers.

For example in
[https://www.google.com/search?tbm=isch&q=mutant+flowers](https://www.google.com/search?tbm=isch&q=mutant+flowers)

First image: [https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Flower-
Mutant-1145.j...](https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Flower-
Mutant-1145.jpg)

> Flower head with a mutated floret cluster (unknown species). (North Texas)
> [...] 12 April 2009

Second image:
[http://www.enchantedtree.com/flowers.html](http://www.enchantedtree.com/flowers.html)
(near the middle of the page)

The image doesn't have a clear caption, but it's probably from Virginia in the
summer 2004.

~~~
pvaldes
> Flower head with a mutated floret cluster (unknown species)

Gerbera x hybrida

------
pvaldes
Nor necessarily mutated or radioactive. This can be triggered by several
pathogens or weather damage also.

But, if is mutated by radioactivity and is a stable mutation then you have a
new and perfectly marketable product.

